# shelf life of white cooking wine



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what the shelf life is with white cooking wine?  Does it need to be refrigerated?


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

About 2 hours if I am cooking: 1 Cup in the food, 2 Cups for the Chef 

Seriously though - wine tends to keep for approx. 3-4 days

It will loose some flavor and aroma towards the end of the third day / fourth day, but it will still be good to drink / cook with.

Depending on where you live (climate) - here in Asia we definitely need to put it into the fridge otherwise we might end up with white mulled wine - not ideal

If you put it in the fridge, 3 days should be good to still use it.

If you run into this issue often, might be worth to check your local wine shop for a wine preserver (they come in many different forms and sizes and prices but can give your wine a shelf life of up to 10 days.)

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you asking about how long a bottle of uncorked white table wine will keep?

Or are you specifically asking about one of those bottles of something actually called & sold as white "cooking wine?"

If it's the latter, it's never going to taste good, no matter how recently you opened the bottle.

For table wine, the usual rule of thumb is three days in the refrigerator if you are going to drink it.

I've used uncorked bottles in cooking that have been open a few days longer than that and it's been fine. I keep dry vermouth in the fridge all the time for mixing and for cooking because it keeps longer.

http://www.cellarnotes.net/how_long_keep_open_wine.htm


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_"Cooking Wine"_ has a shelf-life of +/- 7,000 years give or take. It should never leave the shelf. _NEVER_ ever use anything labeled _"cooking wine"_ for anything outside of using the bottle itself as a make-shift rolling pin.

You should only use wines good enough that you would drink them on their own. That in no way equates expensive. You can easily find really good drinkable wines for around $4-usd. NO ... _"$2-Chuck"_ doesn't count. That stuff is puke in a bottle. More chemicals and manipulations than a $2-street tramp.

You should use the same varietal for cooking that you plan to drink with that dish. It doesn't have to be the exact same bottle, just the same varietal. _Drinking Zin ... cook with Zin._ That kinda idea. Refrigerating is a good thing. You could get a week out of a refrigerator if the wine is good enough. It's kinda goofy though that you would only need that little ... that you would have to save that much. Finishing off a bottle of wine with your dining partner doesn't make you a drunk. Good luck with what you do.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Here in Utah the cooking "wine" at the markets is kept behind the counter. You need to request it. Sad to say I have used it more than I care to admit, since Utah is not a civilized society and you can't go to the meat department to get something for dinner, than go to the wine aisle to pick an appropriate bottle. Since real wine is only available at limited locations for limited hours, sometimes one resorts to wine flavored salt water and hopes for the best.

mjb.


----------

